# bucking at a gallop



## HPS (Aug 26, 2009)

I have been riding about 1 1/2 years and have just got up the nerve to gallop on flat ground on my 16 yr. old horse. But after about two nice strides he started bucking! Why? and how do I correct this? I don't think it has anything to do with the tack because he will buck when I make him run in the arena with no tack on at all. Does he just get too excited when he runs? What can I do?
Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

There are a lot of reasons why the horse will buck. He could be excited, could be sore, could be concerned about the thing on his back (you) unbalancing him when you gallop. If he's 16 he should be well schooled enough to deal with that but hard to know that without knowing him. 

In any case, I have had horses who did in fact buck out of excitement when you galloped them. Especially when I first started galloping them under saddle. My 16 year old still attempts it if we have been inside all winter and then go out for our first gallop in the field of the spring. Bucking is a form of the horse not going forward so an effective way to stop it is to put a ton of leg on when the horse tries to buck and drive him forward. You need a pretty good seat to be able to do this on a bucking horse. I've also taught horses to disengage the hindquarters when you pull their to the side. Obviously this is something that has to be taught slowly, from a walk in a calm situation, but once they know it you have handy emergency brakes. They have to be straight to buck and if they are bending their bodies around, they can't buck. The caveat with his is that you want to be sure the footing is ok and you have a fairly well-balanced horse who isn't going to fall over when you bring his head around at speed.


----------



## stace1319 (May 20, 2009)

my boy is 19 and he would do that too when he didn't want to gallop. It's never a big buck, just putting his head down and I can feel a couple small bucks in between gallops. I would usually stop him, make him walk in a few circles, then start again. I think it is more of a stubborness on my horse's part, but it's hard to tell with different horses. It could be many things. If it isn't the tack then just keep working at it. Eventually he will learn that bucking doesn't get him anywhere. good luck!


----------



## HPS (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you for the ideas. Is there anything I can do from the ground to correct this? Like I said, this is the first I've really tried galloping on flat ground...before this, I would only let him run up a hill, and some times he would buck doing that. Could it be partly because this is something he hasn't done under saddle for so long (because of me)he's "forgotten" how to behave, or is he saying "woopee!! Finally we get to run!"
I was able to hold on all four times he did it yesterday, but I'm 57 and not too keen on getting bucked off at that speed! When he starts bucking it isn't just small bucks, he's GOING FOR IT!!! Would like to get this corrected right away if possible!
He is a good horse (he's a TWH) with lots of experience and has taught me alot in the last year and a half. He's at a boarding facility and I try to get out to see him every day, although, I only get time to ride about twice a week.
What is the right way to sit when galloping and what exactly do you mean by "giving him a ton of leg"?


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow - what a question and from a lady of mature years.

Are your riding Western or English?
Are you riding with contact or on a loose rein?.
What's the surface?
What's on the horizon?
Are you alone or in company?
Is it always in the same spot?
How fit is the horse?
How well does the horse know you?
What do you feed this creature?
So many variables. So many answers.

Galloping is very very intoxicating for a horse, especially one which has not been allowed to gallop much in the past. Few riders are taught to gallop - it just happens.

As the other lady said, bucking is mostly a sign of exhuberance - you'll notice an unsaddled horse being turned out into the paddock will often gallop off and buck in the process. It is all a delight to him. He's happy to be alive.

In your shoes, I'd call up a local Thorobred racing stable and ask them for comment and advice. But for sure any tuition won't come out of handling on the ground. I suspect you are going to have to learn to sit the bucks - but obviously you can already. What a great way to go.

As for style - when I go down to Spain for gallops on the beach on an Andalucian horse, I always get up off the "English" cut saddle with weight in the stirrups, feet firmly pushed home into the stirrup irons. I lean forwards with my knees locked into the knee rolls, with balance up over the centre of gravity of the horse, and let the horse go. It is obligatory to call out "Geronimo -o-o-o!" I always maintain two handed contact with the mouth - just to steer. However my Spanish companion sits bolt upright on a SPanish saddle (a touch Western style) and sit in. But I mostly win the race. I always make sure there is enough room to stop.

Big problem on the beach is to make sure noone is flying kites or playing ball with the dogs. Style goes out of the window. But there again I am a bit older than you.

In truth - noone from this distance can help you. We just read your post with delight. Enjoy!

Barry G

PS You might think of buying a one of those safety riding vests - the ones with the pads around the shoulders and the lower back over the sacrum. I assume you already wear a pukka riding hat.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree with what Barry said.

I gallop in half-seat, two-point, jumping position, whatever you want to call it (varies by riding discipline and part of the world you live in). There is a reason why eventers and racing jockeys ride in this position. You have far more stability and control than you would sitting up in the saddle. You also are in a better position to follow the horse in your arms and body, because of the way his body moves when he flattens out for the gallop. I also find I can prevent some bucks, as I have pretty good leverage from this position and can make it difficult for the horse to put its head down. If you don't really know how to ride in two-point solidly, take lessons. There is no good way to explain this on the internet. 

When I say put leg on I mean squeeze the horse with your calves. Or even thump your leg against him. "Giving him a ton of leg" means squeeze him hard. I'm presuming that at 16 he knows leg on means go forward and lots of leg means go forward NOW. Again, it's best to work with a trainer on these things as there is only so much random strangers on the internet can do, without knowing you or the horse.


----------



## HPS (Aug 26, 2009)

That's the problem! I don't say Geronimo-o-o-o!! I'll try that!!
I ride western
When I gallop I usually give him his head---reaching forward with one hand ...hang on to the saddle horn with the other!!
Surface is grass, dirt & rocks, we're in the woods on a trail
What's on the horizon? Trees, trees & more trees
I usually go ride with another woman
Not usually in the same spot, there is 1000's of acres to ride on
Cody's a good weight, but I can't say he's real "fit"
He knows me VERY well. We spend alot of time together both in the saddle and off..he's my best friend
I feed him a senior feed, hay and grass...and a few carrots, apples, etc.

I really appreciate your suggestions and will try them. If you think of anything else, please let me know...I have lots to learn!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

HPS.
I could not resist. Back in poems on the forum you'll find a long story entitled:
"THE GALLOP - an Englishman on holiday".
I wrote this article a couple of years ago after a fabulous riding holiday down by Cape Gibraltar in Southern Spain. It describes how I rode that fabulous horse that day. Please be aware that my system of galloping may not be found in any riding text book but there again as I said earlier - they don't write about how to gallop these days. 

One thing I must add - it has been a long time since I galloped flat out on a Western saddle - my rides in Spain were on an Andalucian horse (very special) and an English cut General Purpose saddle - no horn. 
(look up LOS ALAMOS RIDING CENTRE Barbate Spain on Google)

The bucking - well it sounds as though it is exhuberance doesn't it. I suspect it is already a habit but if you are ready for it then hopefully you'll continue to manage. It might be worth asking a professional race horse trainer though.

We are giving you advice, from thousands of miles away, as to how we might gallop. Do be careful - a fit 16 yo can gallop for over a mile - say 2-3 minutes. Make sure there is nothing in the way, nothing to stumble over and plenty of room to stop.

The big risk is always that the horse stumbles or falls - you really ought to do it only on flat grass or on a beach of hard sand with no rocks or stones. And never do it on your own. 


Barry G


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Is your seat solid while you are galloping? In a western saddle, I like to sit slightly in front of the verticle, heels down, and allowing him his head. Move with his body. It is very possible that if he is not used to having a rider on him while galloping, that is the cause for the bucks. It's hard to say without seeing it though


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd Say Hes Jst Happy 2 Be Goin Faster Than A Canter! My Horse Gets Lyk That When He Goes 4 A Gallop! Lets Out A Buck Jst Of Happiness!
If Your Horses Ears Are Pricked 4ward Id Say Its Jst Happiness.
If There Pricked Back Maybe The Tacks Hurting Him.
X


----------



## eriray (Aug 19, 2009)

It sounds as if he's being naughty to me. If you stop him after he starts galloping and bucking then he may have learned that bucking gets him out of having to work hard (gallop). A horse needs to be taught that it is NOT OKAY to buck with a rider. Doesn't mean he wont from time to time or in certain situations, but he needs a reprimand. I would have someone who knows what they are doing ride him at the gallop. When he starts bucking I would sit back, spin him around and around - moving hindquarters and shoulders with a lot of leg, make him work pretty hard doing that, then push him right back into the gallop. Repeat for bucking. Eventually he realizes that it is a lot less work to just quietly gallop rather than being constantly stopped and spun. A good trainer I knew once said "give the horse choices...his way and your way. Just make sure his way requires a lot more sweat...and your way is the easier, softer way."


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, i have to say, that when i gallop my horse i do not get into two point at all. I dont ride with stirrups too often, and i ride western. When i do gallop i just make sure i'm not sitting upright, and that i dont hold onto the horn because you should learn to hold on with your legs, holding on with the horn will make you release your legs therefore they will just kinda flop around, if you havent noticed already because when i first started galloping that what i did. Just lean forward, hold on with your theighs and sit a little bit more closer to the horn. Oh and always look where your going haha, the first time i galloped i was sooo concentrated on not falling and holding on, that my horse went under this tree and i got cuts all over my face from the branches hanging off it. Best of luck! And remember, theres nothing like a good, fast, and safe gallop


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

My daughter has ridden numerous horses who have bucked for one reason or another. and her trainer always Yells "SIT BACK SIT BACK SIT BACK" I have seen other trainers say the same thing. Seems to work for her. 

My horse bucked in a lesson and the trainer said I caused it. Because when I asked my horse to walk and trot he kind of ignored me and I sort of nagged him in to it. Then when I asked him to lope he thought, well, I will just be even naughtier since that has worked so far. So I was teaching him bad manners without even realizing it. 
My daughter's trainer ALWAYS has her lunge her horse (with the saddle on) if he has had more than three days or so off and lope for a bit. If he bucks at all while lunging he is made to stop bucking right away and do lots of turns. He is allowed to buck all he wants if he is put in the arena loose but never on the lunge line. So he learns bucking with the saddle on is never okay.
We have had very good luck with reining horse trainers even though we do not compete in that discipline. It seems like you might do with a few lessons for you and your horse. Just be very careful who you go to. so many people call themselves "trainers". If someone actually competes and does well in a sport like reining then you are probably pretty safe going to them. Just some thoughts.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

When he goes to buck you need to grab ONE rein and jerk his head up. Don't be even a little nice about it. Riding a horse that is bucking is not very safe and you may very well end up crippled paralyzed or dead if you don't put a stop to it soon. If you can work him from the ground in a round pen when he starts to buck change directions with him and speed him up then if he bucks again change directions and speed him up. It doesn't really matter why he's doing it you just need to make the behavior stop. Also I would stop all of the feed concentrate and only feed him hay unless he has a problem maintaining wieght. 16 is really not that old and unless he is unhealthy he shouldn't need the supplement.


----------



## HPS (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the help to all who have answered! Good ideas for me to try. Keep them coming...I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Everybody is giving you great suggestions! =)

Have you had him checked out for any pain? Could he have some arthritis that's making it uncomfortable for him? It could be that going uphill you sit on way or he moves in a way that doesn't cause pain but on the flat it's painful...
I used to ride a horse that would buck at the canter and we never thought there was any pain involved (for at least 3 years, poor horse) but eventually my then trainer put him on some pain meds for something else and voila! No more bucking until she took him off the meds, then the bucking started again. We had to retire him to just walk/trot which was a bummer but he was much more comfortable. I don't think it'll have to anything like that drastic in your case though. =)


----------

